# roman skirt?



## writeshiek33

does anybody knows what the skirt part of roman amour was called tried to find out but no idea ?


----------



## Steerpike

Wasn't that just the tunic hanging down? I think the belts they used has leather pieces that hung down to protect it. I could be wrong.


----------



## writeshiek33

it was skirt made of strips of leather so faras i know


----------



## Steerpike

writeshiek33 said:


> it was skirt made of strips of leather so faras i know



You might be right. I thought the leather strips hung down from the belt and covered the bottom of the tunic. But I'm not an expert in this area, that was just my impression. I'm sure someone here can enlighten us


----------



## ALB2012

This is what the all knowing wiki says:
Ancient Roman military clothing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

one site says Leather Lappets - Apron / Skirt of decorated strips (Pteruges)
Roman Soldiers Clothing - Leather Lappets - Apron / Skirt (Pterugres)
Description: Pteruges, (aka pteryges) from Greek word meaning feathers, refers to the decorative strips of leather (lappets)which hung below the waist and from the shoulders of Roman legionaries. Pteruges hung from the belt to the lower waist. The skirt or apron was made up of leather strips and heavily studded with metal. Offering little protection, the apron would have been used as a display and as a source of noise. The Roman Soldiers also used the apron / skirt as decoration by attaching tokens and discs to signify the campaigns he had fought in.
 ( see this website :Roman Soldiers Clothing)
Hope that helps


----------



## ALB2012

That site lists the names of the armour and has other useful stuff on it


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Steerpike said:
			
		

> You might be right. I thought the leather strips hung down from the belt and covered the bottom of the tunic. But I'm not an expert in this area, that was just my impression. I'm sure someone here can enlighten us



This is my impression too, that the leather strips (studded with metal) were an extension of the chest piece.


----------



## Zophos

T.Allen.Smith said:


> This is my impression too, that the leather strips (studded with metal) were an extension of the chest piece.



Correct, often the lower portion of the linen cuirass. The linen was hardened by boiling in oil. The lappets were cut into the lower hem to allow for freedom of movement. An apron was worn over it later and in ceremonial garb like that of an Aquilifer, but that was a bezainted, tesselated, beaded or laced codpiece of sorts.


----------

